# 14 and pregnant with twins! Terrified...



## ilovedogs

Hi I am Belle I'm 14, and am pregnant with (maybe, the docs arent 100 percent sure yet) twins. I havent told my dad yet, but my mom has been taking me to the doctor. Since he lives across the country, I'm gonna have him over close to my due date and tell him then. I'm terrified of labor, and telling my friends. What was labor like for you? How did your friends react?


----------



## BrEeZeY

I was 18 when i got pregnant, and to be honest i lost alot of my friends...but to be honest the way i look at it is, if they choose not to be friends then they really werent friends in the first place...(hopefully yours take it differently!! good luck telling them!!) 

and labor isnt as bad as they make it sound cause after a few months you forget the pain, Im pregnant with my 2nd and im jst as terrified of labor this time as i was the first lol :) but good luck! and congrats on ur pregnancy!!! are you excited?!


----------



## ilovedogs

scaredd mostly but kinda pumped...it feels just plain odd u know? thank god for my mom


----------



## ayesha16

First of all congratulations! 

I think that you should tell your dad now. Well it's alright to be terrified and as far as I know and I have read it that its completely normal. Just try to relax.


----------



## BunnyFace

Congratulations! Twins! How exciting! 
I was 18 when i fell pregnant and most of my friends took it quite well!
Labour, for me, wasnt as bad as i was led to think!
Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Congratulations hun and welcome to bnb :hugs:

My name is Amy, I'm 20 years old and I have an 8 month old named Kenneth.

I didn't have many friends to begin with :dohh: but the friends I did have definitely distanced themselves away from me when they found out I was pregnant and haven't been around since. Except for the ones that have children themselves. But I don't mind! Labor was ok, I had a c-section (emergency) so it wasn't the BEST laboring experience but he's here now, safe & sound so I can't complain. Good luck with your pregnancy hun.


----------



## rjb

congrats!
i was 14 when i fell pregnant too :flower:
twins! how exciting! i've always wanted twins!
does the father of the baby(ies) know?


----------



## bbyno1

Oh wow,twins!Lucky you.I want twins.
Congratulations and good luck with telling your dad.
I had Aliyah when i was 22 but everyone took very well to it,friends & family and im sure your's will too x


----------



## miimil

I had my first at 16 and my second is due in sept, (I'm 22 now). My friends and family took it well. It's a big challenge, and you'd have to work a lot harder than a 30 year old mum, but it's def worth it! Good luck to you :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

Hello :)
I had my little girl Lily when i was 14 and i wouldn't change a thing for the world. I lost most of my friends, I was really popular before but then i had two proper friends that were there for me the whole time !! But i really wouldn't of cared if i had no friends at all because i had Lily !! 
Now i am 16 and 13 days ago i gave birth to our second little girl Maddison :) labour isn't as bad as it looks and sounds, when you see your baby the pain goes ! 
If i can do it, anyone can do it !!


----------



## chichestermum

I got pregnant with our 1st around my 18th birthday, When i finally got around to telling friends we had already become distanced as me and OH moved to the south of england to give the little one a better life, but as soon as i went back to visit the friends who were very close friends came to see my little one and were very supportive. Its great to have lovely friends that you have known for a long time, but dont forget that if some of your friends decide to terminate their friendship, it wont be long before your making new baby mummy friends who will have more in common with you :)
As for the labour, it was painful, but you get through it, your more on a high because you know your babys coming and as soon as you see and hold your little one the pain completly goes! i had pethidine after being in early phase labour for 3 hours, that helped alot as when i had a contraction i didnt tighten up as much and the labour then was able to progress at a rapid speed, i had gas and air for the remaing 5 hours of labour. i cant even remember the pain of my labour! really wish i could tho as in 7 months il be going through it again! if you can handle a considerable amount of pain then you will be fine, if you are terrible with pain and couldnt stand menstrual cramps then its probably best to talk through pain management options with your midwife. I was between the 2, it just depends on you.
Good luck!:flower:


----------



## abbSTAR

I was 14 when I fell pregnant, I had him at 15!
I can't believe how time flys! labour isn't all that bad, and thats coming from someone who went through hell but the pains happening there's nothing you can do about it so you deal with it if that makes sense? Then you just forget all about it after, plus having twins normally you have a c-section anyway. The friends you lose weren't worth having in the first place. Keep your chin up you'll get through it, and were with you every step of the way! and congratulations :flower:


----------



## rjb

abbSTAR said:


> I was 14 when I fell pregnant, I had him at 15!
> I can't believe how time flys! labour isn't all that bad, and thats coming from someone who went through hell but the pains happening there's nothing you can do about it so you deal with it if that makes sense? Then you just forget all about it after, plus having twins normally you have a c-section anyway. The friends you lose weren't worth having in the first place. Keep your chin up you'll get through it, and were with you every step of the way! and congratulations :flower:

really??! i didn't know you were so young!


----------



## Nataliexx

I had my little man at 15... It was hard but my mum was the greatest support


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Hun
Congrats on the twins and Welcome
Im leah, Im 17 now, was 16 when I fell pregnant.
I have a 4 month old named Gracelynn Elizabeth.
Dont worry about losing your friends, I lost all mine and I found out that I am better off without them.
We are all here for you 
and hun my one friend who is 15 now had a baby and she is doing just fine.
Labor isnt that bad but I ended up having to have a c-section


----------



## ChevyBaby123

Aww congrats, im pregnant with my first child im 17 years old turning 18 .. im due april 4th and im kinda nervous but the longer your pregnant the more calm you get , well thats how i am, good luck to telling your dad, and for your friends , if they decide to stop talking to you that just shows they weren't your true friends in the first place, i'd rather have no friends then be surrounded by fake ones ( im sure you feel the same) Just try and stay in the positive and im sure everything will move smoothly for you, BABIES ARE BLESSINGS! =) &#9829;


----------



## ChevyBaby123

Nataliexx said:


> I had my little man at 15... It was hard but my mum was the greatest support

Its always the best when you have a supportive mom ..:happydance:


----------



## rjb

has anyone heard from her?


----------



## VieraSky

Congratulations.

I got pregnant when I was 19 (er...still am ^^;) and was terrified of telling my dad. But when I did finally end up telling him, he ended up being excited about it. Which was nice, and surprised everyone.

I was really scared about telling people in general about it too. I was so scared that I was going to lose my friends, but I didn't. Even the ones who didn't like that I'd gotten pregnant still were very supportive to me, and made it very clear that they weren't going to abandon me. It was nice to know that my friends really were my friends.


----------



## kittycat18

I am 18 and 23 weeks pregnant with baby #1! Congratulations first of all and I am happy that your mother is so supportive :)

Does the babies daddy know? xoxox


----------



## amandakelley

First of all, congrats on twins! Everything will be okay, just don't stress. I'm 40 weeks today and I am terrified! But I know it will all be worth it in the end. I'm 18 and my husband is 21. Most of my friends have been very happy for me and our families are okay with it all now. I did lost one friend, but you know what, if someone stops being friends with you just for something like this, then they aren't really a friend at all. 

They should be there for you instead of deciding not to be friends with you anymore. It's childish. 

If you ever need to ask any questions, please pm me and I'll try my best to answer any you may have. :) Congrats again, and GOOD LUCK! :hug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Congratulations,

i was so scared to tell my dad. but he got over it in the end and now he wouldnt change a thing..

my friends?

hmm..

its like you learn who your true friends are, most of mine of stuck around.. a few have faded out into thin air.. but you win some you loose some..

ive met some wicked new friends to now!! 

.. tell your dad when your ready, dont leave it til the due date.. because he will get his head around it.. maybe as your pregnancy progresses your'll start to feel like you want to tell him..

how fargone are you hun


----------



## EmziixBo0o

rjb said:


> has anyone heard from her?

Ive just saw the date of this thread.. weird


----------



## JackieProLife

I am 14 and pregnant too. I am scared to tell my parents at all!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Tbh i reckon it wa sa fake account + must of been blocked.. otherwise surely she would of been back on after all this time


----------



## Missy_xx

Hi, I fell pregnant at around my 14th b-day, and I've just turned 16 now, and pregnant with my 2nd. Honestly, Bee's amazing, she's my life! I did lose some of my friends but hun, this is when you find out who your friends really are. PM if you want xxxx


----------



## rjb

1. Pretty sure she was fake.
2. I was 14 when I told my parents. They got over it. (sorry to sound harsh I'm on an iPod and don't like writing long messages on here)


----------



## sophiareid16

im 16 and just found out i was pregnant most my friends are no longer around and i get teased horriblely in school my baby is due on october 24th and i am scared of labor so much but i wish u the best and congrats


----------

